# Größe/Anordnung der Gui-Elemente automatisch?



## Ranjo (14. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,

gibt es eine einfach möglichkei,t die Größe der einzelnen Gui-Elemente automatisch zu erstellen.
Was ich meine ist, wen ich das Fenster vergrößere oder einfach maximiere, dass die Elmente sich dan automatisch anpassen.

Habe dafür ne Methode autoresize() geschrieben die aber nur teilweise funktioniert, irgendwie verschieben sich die Panelsmanchmal, so dass sie halb aus dem fenster rausragen, insbesondere das Panel indem sich eine Instanz von JTable befindet.

Danke
Ranjo


----------



## Melfis (14. Mrz 2012)

Ein wink mit dem Zaunpfahl:

A Visual Guide to Layout Managers (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Laying Out Components Within a Container)


----------



## Ranjo (14. Mrz 2012)

Ist vielleicht nett gemeint , aber das bringt mich null weiter.
Also Layoutmanager benutze ich schon,denke das ist klar!

Nur wen ich das Fenster in seiner Größe verändere, dann spinnen dei Elemnte. 
Mal klappt es und mal nicht! 
Das JPanel mit der Tabelle verschiebt sich und ist aufeinmal nur noch halb sichtbar und wen ich das fenster etwas weiter bewege dann ist wieder ales ok!

Die Größe der Elemente soll sich halt realtiv zur Framegröße ändern.


----------



## Marco13 (14. Mrz 2012)

Mehr als "dann stimmt da wohl irgendwas nicht" kann man da kaum sagen. Millionen von Programmen bestimmen die "_Größe/Anordnung der Gui-Elemente automatisch_, und überall funktioniert's ... (naja... FAST überall  ). Gibt's dazu ein KSKB?


----------



## Ranjo (14. Mrz 2012)

Leider habe ich kein KSKB,

ist beimir etwas verschachtelt alles aber nutze mehrere Layoutmanager! Passen die LM die Größe den realtiv zur Framegröße bzw zur Anfangsgröße an?


----------



## njans (14. Mrz 2012)

> irgendwie verschieben sich die Panelsmanchmal, so dass sie halb aus dem fenster rausragen



Das will ich dann mal sehen.


----------



## Ranjo (14. Mrz 2012)

njans hat gesagt.:


> Das will ich dann mal sehen.



Abgeschnitten natürlich


----------

